

Breaking The Cross Domain Barrier - paraschopra
http://www.slideshare.net/SlexAxton/breaking-the-cross-domain-barrier

======
paraschopra
I have been researching for a way to communicate across multiple different
domains. User finger printing and third party seems to be the only way out
here but fingerprinting will require computation and storage at the backend
and isn't perfectly reliable. Third party cookies didn't work perfectly in
Safari and Opera but this presentation has a hack that made it work perfectly.

~~~
Dirt_McGirt
I believe pretty much every modern browser except Firefox comes with 3rd-party
cookies turned off anyways, and I don't expect many people chance that
default.

~~~
paraschopra
Not exactly. It works without any settings on Chrome and FF. Works with IE if
you add a proper P3P header and works on Safari/Opera with minor hacks.

------
ojbyrne
I found the leet/lolcat verbiage to be a little excessive in this preso. It
seemed to reach the point of annoyance when it referred to Douglas Crockford
as "The Crock."

------
ashot
the simplest (unmentioned) solution that works in all browsers is to use flash
with a crossdomain.xml as the bridge

